# Are my nail beds small from biting? Help!



## Puppers1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Well, I just stopped biting my nails almost two months ago, after biting them for about fifteen years! Woohoo! BUT, now that I'm thinking about it, my nail beds are very short. VERY short. My nails are very small as well. I thought the beds would grow, and they seem to be growing a little, but I was told that they can't grow. I've seen people stop biting their nails and their nails looked normal after a while. I am going to be devastated if they are going to stay this short forever. I take care of my nails, and it's only been two months since I stopped biting them. But, can you tell me anything about my nail *beds?*
  *? *


----------



## Puppers1 (Mar 22, 2013)

I only asked this twice. So, thanks.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok, sorry...3 threads, all about your nails (looked up your started threads). It's unnecessary. One post asking all your questions is needed. Making multiple threads clutters up the board.


----------



## katlyne (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, sorry...3 threads, all about your nails (looked up your started threads). It's unnecessary. One post asking all your questions is needed. Making multiple threads clutters up the board.


 I'm gonna play devils advocate for a second here, technially, all her threads asked different questions, so its not cluttering up anything. but I will say that the big ass bright red font is unecessary and makes me not want to read or reply to it. and I know, she could have said "recovering nail biter! help!" and then asked all her questions. but who are we to judge? you didn't really need to be rude. I'm sure if it was that big of an issue, a moderator would get onto her.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't think I was rude (and being rude certainly wasn't my intention). I was just pointing out that there is really no need for so many threads on essentially the same topic.


----------



## an9el3md (Mar 25, 2013)

....... 






Anyways, to answer your question nail beds vary.  Some people have small ones and some people have larger. I myself bit my nails for like 30 years, and they all have regular largish nail beds except for one odd ring finger.  I think this was because of maintenance.  Over time the tissue will attach to your nail.  If you scrape excessively under your nails, the tissue underneath will have a hard time attaching.  You want to keep them clean and dirt free but dont over do it.  Possibly keep it shorter until more of the nail bed attaches.

Edit:  Forgot to say I use to bite like crazy and had tiny tiny nails. They're good now.  Don't worry too much.  Its probably based on genetics for the most part.


----------



## Puppers1 (Mar 25, 2013)

they make these fonts for a reason. I like the bright red color. I didn't know it bothered anyone.


----------



## Puppers1 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## ledfordica (Apr 3, 2013)

I just have naturally short nail beds. Sometimes it's just the luck of the draw! Good luck!


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 4, 2013)

Just want to post a gentle reminder to keep it friendly in here please.

Now, to the topic at hand... your nails look fine to me. I haven't chewed my nails since I was about 8 and my nail beds are small. Although that can shrink them down a bit they do grow back pretty quick. Sometimes it's just genetics at work.


----------

